# What is the most impressive motorway you've driven on?



## Alqaszar (Jan 18, 2008)

Well my personal favourite since I drive it quite often is the Belgian E 42 / A 27 Verviers - St. Vith. I like the rollercoaster feeling of it!


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

- Nica (F) A8 - Genova (I) A10 - first place; can't beat such large density of tunnels and high viaducts - a must-see for everyone
- Italian A3, especially last 40 or 50 km before Reggio Calabria are spectacular
- German A9 in Bayern with very long straits on rolling hills


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Scenich highways...many.

Beatuy of the infrastructure itself...

TEM Istanbul, 
Italy's A4between Bergamo and Milan.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

in mexico, the M-40D, which passes by this zone in the middle of nowhere calles zone of silence, and no radio nor cellphone works there, its very eiree


----------



## go_leafs_go02 (Jan 16, 2007)

A few to note.

I-77 West Virginia Turnpike.
I-80 in western Wyoming, near Green Lake. 
I-90 - Snoqualmie Pass
I-90 entering Seattle

Highway 406 in St. Catharines, Ontario, Canada. Short stretch, but pretty nice scenery, sharp curves however.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread requires some pictures 

Croatia, A1 near Zadar.

Direction Zadar.








































































Direction Zagreb.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Germany. A6 Heilbronn - Nürnberg. Kochertalbrücke. Most impressive motorway i drove *under* 









A lot of concrete...


















-------------------------

Sweden E06/E20 Helsingborg -> Halmstad. My favourite downhill.


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

that shows me how Croatia tries to save money where possible, good asphalt doesn´t even fill the driving lanes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> Sweden E06/E20 Helsingborg -> Halmstad. My favourite downhill.


Yeah, I know that one, it's pretty much a surprise, because you don't expect such a downhill there along the coast.


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Radish2 said:


> that shows me how Croatia tries to save money where possible, good asphalt doesn´t even fill the driving lanes.


You said nothing about crash barriers?!? :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Croatian crash barriers aren't exceptionally shiny anyway (http://www.iv.pl/images/9551r4t00k9d8qtf3q2k.jpg ).


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^And they aren't A-profile


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's an image of the N2, near Cape Town CBD. (Not my picture, taken from Wikipedia)


----------



## Natomasken (Apr 25, 2008)

In the US, I agree that I-70 through Glenwood Canyon in Colorado is the most impressive bit of freeway building I've seen, not because of the scenery (which is nice) but because of the road itself, which is mostly a series of viaducts and tunnels, leaving the natural landscape as untouched as possible. This may be common in Europe but not in the US, where the practice is usually to cut and fill earth.

My other favorite favorite freeway here, due to the spectacular scenery, is I-84 through the Columbia Gorge east of Portland, Oregon.

I'm also always impressed by Texas urban freeways like the I-10 Katy Freeway in Houston. They're not beautiful by a long shot, but impressive due to their brutal efficiency. Massively wide with their frontage roads, lots of tall stack junctions.

I don't remember the specific road, but I was amazed by 2-level roads in Switzerland that were cut into a notch in the side of a steep mountain alongside a lake. It must have been incredibly expensive to build them that way, but I guess was done that way to have the least impact on the scenery (or maybe because of snow?).

The most impressive road (based on pictures) that I haven't driven but would like to is the Viaduc Milleau (?) on the A75 in France. I would love to drive that someday!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Natomasken said:


> I don't remember the specific road, but I was amazed by 2-level roads in Switzerland that were cut into a notch in the side of a steep mountain alongside a lake. It must have been incredibly expensive to build them that way, but I guess was done that way to have the least impact on the scenery (or maybe because of snow?).


Was that the A9 near Vevey?


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Some more from Sweden - E04 near Jönköping and Lake Vättern...

Direction Stockholm. Motorway is placed on shelf between lake and mountain...


















... and then climbs up the hill and passes by next to ruins of Brahehus Castle.









In the backgroung - Gränna Island.









Direction Jönköping. Downhill.






















































Straight ahead to Jönköping









Just to compare difference of levels.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Not particularly good pic, but this view on Lake Constance is gorgeous:


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

The Swedish E4 by Jönköping, as pictured above, is my favorite here.


----------



## RoadUser (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Well, for local wow value, our (i.e. Israel's) new Road 431 is pretty impressive. 

However, nothing that I've driven on has been more impressive than an Italian autostrada I drove on a few years ago. I don't remember the number. It's all bridges and tunnels, and goes over Genoa on a huge bridge. I doubt there are many roads that can match that anywhere in the world.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ A10. Never heard of a more spectacular motorway for such length.


----------



## kosimodo (Mar 6, 2003)

And.. most impressive motorway... A16 going north over the 'Van Brienenoord' bridge..


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

snupix said:


> Is this a joke? Because on this picture it's clearly very dirty...


the asphalt is definatly very clean, if you see something different I advice youvist an eyespecialist.


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Radish2 said:


> the asphalt is definatly very clean, if you see something different I advice youvist an eyespecialist.


You'd better see a shrink.:bash:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> You've got to be kidding me :lol: What was so beautiful about that road? I have driven the 395 all the way from Los Angeles (I-15 to be techically correct) to the Canada border. Not at one time, of course. I should say that the whole stretch of the US-395 in Washington state sucks hno:


It's just because I like the surroundings, the American countryside. It is a very widespread area, with some hills, a nice river, some forests and only a little traffic. I've got pics of it, so you can see for yourself (in the Highway Photo thread)


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

This is one of the stretches of road I mentioned in my post on page 1; the N2 in the Storms River area. (Yes, I'm well aware that it's not a freeway - it's unlikely to ever be a freeway at all - but I'm sure you can see why I mentioned it.)










And before some people complain about the quality of the road (*cough* Radi) - road rehabilitation along that section of N2 was just commencing last time I drove along there (January 2008).


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

Ron2K said:


> This is one of the stretches of road I mentioned in my post on page 1; the N2 in the Storms River area. (Yes, I'm well aware that it's not a freeway - it's unlikely to ever be a freeway at all - but I'm sure you can see why I mentioned it.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the limit on that section of N2? 100 km/h?


----------



## bozata90 (Dec 8, 2008)

My favourite ones:
Bulgaria - Hemus between Sofia and Yablanitsa, because of the scenary and the Vrabesh viaduct;
Italy - A12 (Autostrada Azzura): Livorno - Genova AND A10(Autostrada del sole) Genova - Ventimiglia - impressive tunnel-viaduct one; napoli tangenziale - breathtaking view after the tunnel;
Austia - A1 near Mondsee (though these noise-protection barriers are awful there); S16 and A12 - Arlberg(Tyrol is beatiful, I've only driven Brenner with fog and snow);
Croatia - A1, Riecka zaobilaznica;
Slovenia - A2 near the Alps.


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Robosteve said:


> What's the limit on that section of N2? 100 km/h?


It may be 100, but it may also be 80 - I can't remember.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

A8 "motorway" (Bern-Interlaken-Luzern) in Switzerland.


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

The French A75 Clermont F - Millau - Lodève is my absolute favourite.


----------



## Timoth12 (Apr 20, 2005)

With no partcular order, Slovakian northern D1, Austrian A12+S16, Italian A23, northern Czech D8, German A17, Polish S69, Croatian A6...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

1- 95 highway in Mexico (the stretch between Mexico City and Cuernavaca is the most extraordinary stretch of motorway I know in the world)
2- 280 freeway in California (my most favorite motorway in the world)
3- C16 motorway in Catalonia (the stretch near Montserrat is quite impressive, especially if you drive southbound)
4- A13 motorway in Greater Paris as it exits the St Cloud tunnel and suddenly plunges towards Central Paris (always impressive!)

The new A7 motorway under construction between Almeria and Malaga in Spain should be quite impressive too.


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> The new A7 motorway under construction between Almeria and Malaga in Spain should be quite impressive too.


Well actually it's quite annoying (although impressive). It's all tunnels and bridges and the Spanish keep insisting on a 80 kmh speed limit in the tunnels so you can't really use cruise control. I'm talking about the finished part between Malaga and La Herradura, just east of Nerja.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

In terms of most scenic highway: I-70 west of Denver

In terms of nicest quality road- I-24 in Nashville.


----------



## dl3000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Morsue said:


> ^^ Wow, that looks like the island from Lost!


That's because it is 

H-3 is one amazing piece of road. 280 and 80 are really cool too.


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

In no particular order:

1. East Coast Parkway, Singapore - coastal pkwy, palm trees down the middle, high rises on one side for about 20km.

2. parts of the Hume Fwy in northern Victoria (and Goulburn Valley Fwy too I guess) where there a few 5-10km dead straight stretches where the highway is lined with big gum trees whose branches extend across the roadway. It feels like you're in shade given that much of the area is wide open and exposed to the sun.

3. The parkway between Arlington and Dulles Airport, Washington DC. I remeber it as a nice drive, lush greenery and hot lanes and railway down the middle of the road.


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

The brand new M0 eastern sector of budapest... its extremely impressive: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Joy Machine (Aug 13, 2007)

Highway 1 up the coast of California. Narrow, scenic, curvy, and just the best day drive


----------



## Mauz® (Dec 16, 2007)

bozata90 said:


> A10(Autostrada del sole) Genova - Ventimiglia


That's not the "Autostrada del Sole", but the "Autostrada dei Fiori!" 

The so-called "Autostrada del Sole" is the A1 (Milano-Napoli)... Way less interesting! 

BTW my favourites are:

1) Italy: A7 Milano - Genova (called "Serravalle" or "Autostrada dei Fiori" if considered an unicum with the A10 Genova-Ventimiglia): very fun to drive (but now there's the average speed control)! It offers also impressive views arriving to Genova!
2) Italy: A10 Genova-Ventimiglia for the same reason;
3) Italy: A15 Parma-La Spezia ("Autostrada della Cisa"): same reasons as above;
4) Italy: SS3bis/E45 Cesena - Perugia (wonderful countryside);
5) USA: A Highway/Motorway/Interstate/I-don't-know-what near San Diego, California: it was not me driving, so I don't know where I was in particular... I only remember A LOT OF LANES and despite that I was STUCK IN A TRAFFIC JAM! Amazing (and terrible at the same time)! :nuts: :bash:
6) USA: A Highway/Motorway/Interstate/I-don't-know-what near North-Eastern Coast that crosses a beautiful national park;
7) USA; A Highway/Motorway/Interstate/I-don't-know-what that the person who was driving took to go from Logan Airport to our motel in Boston... It was wonderful to pass near downtown and see many of those thing I had only seen in movies before! It was my very first "impact" with the American realty! 

I haven't driven many times outside of Italy! Everytime I went abroad I did it by train or by plane, so I haven't seen many non-Italian highways! And the few highways I saw outside of Italy (and USA) were nothing special or I don't remember nothing particular of them (for example I've been many times in Switzerland in the past, but I didn't pay attention)... So this is my list!


----------



## VisualEye (Jul 18, 2008)

Well...

As far as I could remember... here are list of motorways (Not in particular order) I find impressive / good memory / beautiful scenic / impressive urban motorway or fantastic lightposts / night-time journey etc :-

*France*

*Tolled A26/E15*, from Calais towards Saint Omer, North France. The autoroute looked like a brand new motorway with fresh black tarmac, bright white lines, smooth and concrete looked new and overall it was very clean and modern. My mouth was jaw-drop. A bit of show-off. That's France for you. It was in April 1992, school day-trip to Saint Omer from England.

*Toll-free A26/E17*, through Reims, North East France, near Paris at night time. I saw different kind of lights on upper tiers of junctions - all are 'commercial white strip fluorescent lights' stick on walls of concrete of junction, resulted in "glow" on the road. No typical lightposts on the upper tiers junctions on A26 within Reims. Very artistic style. That's France for you. Of course, I did not exit the motorway in Reims, just went through the city of Reims on A26. It was in Oct 1994, college trip to Barcelona, Spain.

*Toll-free A6-A7/E15*, through Lyon at night time. I went through a long tunnel at wee hours in the morning, around 3:00am or 4:00am, but before I entered the tunnel, to my shock, I saw FIVE tunnels entrances on a row, on the hillside OR somewhat large building in centre of Lyon (it was night time at 3:00am-4:00am). Then got out of the tunnel and turn right very sharply and went along the route. Soon, I was travelled on a long straight motorway with catenary lighting shine on. Oct 1994, a part of college trip to Barcelona, Spain, same journey as above.

*Toll-free A16/E40*, From Calais towards Belgium border at night time around 4:00am, impressive lightposts shine, and just whisked off, dramatic scenic. Speedy passed the lorries. Fantastic to see the France white lines especially with hard-shoulder broken long lines passed me. November 1995, on the college trip to Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

*Belgium*

Oh - wow, never seen so MANY lightposts on almost all of the Belgium motorways, well, in fact I only actually been on couple of motorways that's all!

*E40*, from border of Belgium to border of Germany at night time, in the early morning hours, travelled on the famous E40 with LOTS of lightposts shine in orange colour on the EMPTY motorway, almost several straight lines, all from border to border! First time saw the motorway signs were illumined up. Saw the green logo of motorway with number on. At first, I thought it was "D40" but later, I discovered it was actually "E40", it was due to shine from illumined motorway signs plus it's winter time and at wee hours.

Along the empty motorway, I saw couple of warning triangle signs says "Bumps ahead", and then the coach went very bumpy on the tarmac, it was because the driver was speeded! It caused some school pupils to woke up from sleep! It must have been a very poor tarmac on motorway at that time.

Approaching Brussels at night time, I was excited and hope to see the city lights of Brussels in distance from E40 route but instead, zoomed pass through large interchanges junctions of A12, E19, A201 on E40/R0 with lots, lots of orange lights dotted around, brighten up everywhere. Empty motorways everywhere. Can't see the city lights of Brussels, disappointed because I'm pro-EU!

Later, arrive at Germany border, the lightposts changed to catenary lighting with different type of light, a brighter peachy lights shine on the Belgium/Germany border and suddenly, German autobahn become darker and darker... (No lightposts)

And one week later, on the way to England from Austria via Germany and E40 in Belgium, it was night time at wee hours. The coach illegally speeded on the empty E40 route, all from border of Germany to France border - and of course, there are few bump tarmac, the coach speed up and the poor surface bumped/shook the coach, caused some school pupils to woke up! Later, only saw just one small car illegally speed up & bypass us on the empty orange motorway.

That was in Jan 1993 on way to skiing trip to Austria. First time experience on this amazing route and this is how I become fantastication in streetlights/motorways.

*Again, E40/E17* from Belgium border towards The Netherlands border, woke up from little sleep, at 7:00am, to find that I was on the famous E40, in the morning rush hour, lots, lots of vechiles on the motorway with good old lightposts dotted on central reservation (centre of motorway route) all the way from A to B. At around 8:00am, left E40 and cross on the interchange junction of E40/E17, saw lots of vechiles buzzed on the motorway, very, very busy, almost filled all the lanes. Went on E17 towards Antwerp then to The Netherlands.

*E17/E19 - R1*, Antwerp Ring Road motorway, travelled slowed and slowed on the approaching the Kennedy Tunnel at nearly 9:00am. Went on the Antwerp Ring Road - interesting scenic of Antwerp with lots of lanes. Nice lightposts around. Very steady moving traffic but lots of cars/lorries. I checked the red digital time in the coach and it was around 9:00am to 9:30am. Felt good. Spur of the moment. Rhythm.

Both were in November 1995, on the college trip to Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

*Great Britain* 

*M6*, Birmingham, West Midlands - Slowly travelled/stuck in traffic on the Europe's longest overpass bridges on urban M6 motorway in the daylight summer time with lots of roadworks on the urban M6 at that time. Several cars broke down on hard shoulders of urban M6 due to summer heat. Interesting scenic of Birmingham city with lots, lots of tower blocks dotted around. Rhythm travelling on lots of overpass bridges with streetlights. Passed through the Europe's largest spaghetti interchange junction (J6) of M6, A58, Aston Expressway. All I saw was crumbing, dirty, poor structure of interchange junction with roadworks cover some pillars, repairing the crumbling concrete. But interesting structure. Very British. Proud.

Summers of 1993, 1995 1996, 1997 on way to the North-West.

*And finally, Spain *

*AP-7/E15*, on the way back to England from Spain. Travelled on hilly motorway in the late afternoon and it was sunset on clear day. Looked back at the sunset from behind - oh BEAUTIFUL view scenic of Pyrenees Mountains in shadows, caused by red/orange sunset. Very big view. Breathtaking. The best one. This will take your breath away!

That was in October 1994, on the return trip to England from college trip to Barcelona, Spain.

Phew, there you go. I hope you don't mind my long message!

VisualEye


----------

